# Alt Hist Issue 1 Just Published



## marklord

I have just published the first issue of a magazine dedicated to alternate history and historical fiction. You can find out more at Alt Hist | The new magazine of Historical Fiction and Alternate History

Here's some extra info about the first issue:

Alt Hist is the new magazine of Historical Fiction and Alternate History. Lovers of historical fiction for too long have been denied outlets for short pieces of fiction, as the number of print and online magazines for historical short fiction is very limited compared to the popularity of fiction set in past times. Alt Hist’s mission is to provide readers with entertaining and well-written short stories with a historical setting, whether portraying actual events or events that could have happened. If you read and enjoy historical fiction, alternate history or historical fantasy then we think you will like Alt Hist.

The first issue of Alt Hist features six short stories:

“The Silent Judge” by David W. Landrum
“Easter Parade, 1930” by Rob McClure Smith
“HolyWater” by Andrew Knighton
“Lament for Lost Atlanta” by Arlan Andrews
“The Bitterness of Apples” by Priya Sharma
“Travelling by Air” by Ian Sales

Alt Hist Issue 1 also includes an interview with Brandon H. Bell, co-editor of Aether Age, and information about the alternate history anthology Columbia & Britannia.


----------



## chopper

is that the Ian Sales, perchance?


----------



## J-WO

Not quite. Its an Ian Sales from a timeline where Napoleon conquered Russia.


Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## chopper

nor could Napoleon.


----------



## J-WO

Touche.


----------



## marklord

It's this Ian Sales: It Doesn't Have To Be Right…

Are there more than one!?


----------



## Ian Whates

marklord said:


> Are there more than one!?


 

Good Lord, now there's a scary thought!


----------



## chopper

not that I'm aware of, Mark.** He's a resident of this parish too, hence the stage whispers from the rude mechanicals back here. more seriously, i'm going to scrape together the pennies and have a read as soon as i can. congrats on the first issue - and good luck for many more to come!










**legal disclaimer: other Ian Sales may be available.


----------



## Ursa major

Best of luck with the enterprise, Mark!





chopper said:


> **legal disclaimer: other Ian Sales may be available.


We have two** (or more) Ians for the price of one?  That's some sale...!




** - Or is the number irrelevant, because it sounds like we can buy Ians by weight....


----------



## iansales

If there were more of me, would more people buy more issues?


----------



## blacknorth

Welcome, but a bit pricey.


----------



## marklord

I'm now offering a specially discounted rate for the ebook - $3.99 rather than $6.99 - so if you are interested you can get it a bit cheaper! 

But the code is only valid until 31st October.

See Get Alt Hist Issue 1 at a Special Price of $3.99 until the end of October | Praeter Naturam for more details.


----------



## blacknorth

marklord said:


> I'm now offering a specially discounted rate for the ebook - $3.99 rather than $6.99 - so if you are interested you can get it a bit cheaper!
> 
> But the code is only valid until 31st October.
> 
> See Get Alt Hist Issue 1 at a Special Price of $3.99 until the end of October | Praeter Naturam for more details.



Missed the code, dammit, but I did order a copy from Lulu, so hopefully will arrive soon.


----------



## marklord

Just to let people know that we're now offering Alt Hist issue 1 eBook at the bargain price of $0.99, see http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/27048 to download it.


----------



## marklord

An update on the previous post: we have the Kindle version for $0.99 in the US, or £0.71 in the UK.


----------

